# [UPDATED] 5th Ed D&D Core Design Team member, Rodney Thompson, launches Scratchpad Publishing!



## Reynard

Gentleman Bastards the RPG?


----------



## RodneyThompson

That's the idea!


----------



## jimmifett

I like, every session a Job


----------



## Blue

THIS looks like something I will pick up.  Fits a different niche and with Rodney I've got a good feeling about the mechanics really supporting the theme.


----------



## blakem

This looks great, but what I'd love to see is Rodney leverage his knowledge and name recognition on some 5e content from Scratchpad.


----------



## Nylanfs

Medieval Shadowrun


----------



## Paraxis

This looks like Blades Against the Dark.


----------



## Patrick McGill

This sounds really, really fun. I'm in.


----------



## deactivatedadam

Watched the Live Play they have linked, quality production, great choices for players, all of them seemed pretty on point and for the most part well versed in the rules, memorable characters. Would love to see a character sheet, but I'm sure thats a planned release down the road. The dice mechanic looks interesting, though I admit at times it seemed like they were trying to get under a certain percentage and at others above. Will definitely kickstart when it goes up.


----------



## Mike Selinker

Rodney's my co-designer on Thornwatch, so I might be biased. He's also my DM, so I might be bribable.

But seriously: Dusk City Outlaws is great and you're going to love it.

Mike


----------



## RodneyThompson

deactivatedadam said:


> Watched the Live Play they have linked, quality production, great choices for players, all of them seemed pretty on point and for the most part well versed in the rules, memorable characters.




I'm so glad to hear you say that. The truth is, I briefed them all about the rules of the game about 10 minutes before we started shooting, and we ran right up against our hard stop time when the studio became unavailable!


----------



## Zhern

I'm in. Sounds like a great time at the table!


----------



## Aoirorentsu

I will be intrigued to compare this, gameplay-wise, to Blades in the Dark, since the themes/gameworld are pretty much the same (at least at the 10,000 foot level) and Blades in the Dark got so much notoriety when it entered its "open development" stage.  

Anyone out there have experience with both?


----------



## Henry

I'll be curious to see it, because my one-shot experience with Blades did not go well, and since the GM was fantastic, all the players I was with were all top-notch, and the concept itself is iconic, I think it was the system I couldn't get my head around.


----------



## Brodie

Aoirorentsu said:


> I will be intrigued to compare this, gameplay-wise, to Blades in the Dark, since the themes/gameworld are pretty much the same (at least at the 10,000 foot level) and Blades in the Dark got so much notoriety when it entered its "open development" stage.
> 
> Anyone out there have experience with both?




I backed the Kickstarter for Blades, but haven't actually had a chance to play. But on the surface (in other words the basic description) it does look a lot like Blades. As for Blades itself, it's currently available on drivethrurpg, and has been picked up by Evil Hat so hopefully we'll see a finished product this year.


----------



## Fortuity

This looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## Morrus

The Kickstarter for this is live!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/481478805/dusk-city-outlaws


----------

